# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Scroogle

## rdog

Scroogle  перестал работать  :Furious3: 
Дэниел Брандт похоже решил закрыть проект :Sad: 
FAQ-Scroogle  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scroogle
-------Просьба к владеющим (us-ru) переведите пожалуйста---------
https://ssl.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbwssl.cgi

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## jaguar66

Держи машинный перевод




> 1 июля, 2010: Обычная история... 
> 
> Мы сожалеем, чтобы анонсировать, этому нашему скребку Google, возможно, придется быть постоянно отставным, спасибо к изменению в Google. Это зависит от того, готов ли Google восстановить простой интерфейс, который мы скоблим с тех пор, как Scroogle начался пять лет тому назад. Фактически, мы используем, это связывается для очистки с тех пор, как Google-Watch.org начался в 2002. 
> 
> Этот интерфейс (вот - образец от лет тому назад) был замечательно устойчив во все это время. В течение тех восемь лет было только около пяти изменений, которые требовали некоторых корректировок программирования. Также, этот интерфейс был доступен в каждом Google центре данных точно в той же форме, которая позволяла нам использовать 700 адресов IP для Google. 
> 
> Этот интерфейс находился в www.google.com/ie но 10 мая, 2010, они взяли это внизу и вставил переприсваивание к /toolbar/ie8/sidebar.html. Это использовало, чтобы иметь поисковую коробку, и результаты, которые это показало, были родовыми в течение этого полного времени. Это не показало отрезки за исключением вас пойманно-верхний связи, которые это производило (они были там для нашей программы, таким образом, что был хорошо), и это никогда не имеет никаких наших эр. Наше впечатление было, что эти результаты есть от основных алгоритмов Google, и что добавочные особенности и наших эр были добавлены в довершение этих родовых результатов. Три года тому назад Google начал "Универсальный Поиск", который означал, что они добавляют результаты от других услуг Google на их страницах. Но на этот простой интерфейс, который мы использовали, не воздействовали вообще. 
> 
> Не возможно продолжать Scroogle, если бы только мы имели простой интерфейс, который устойчив. Главный ориентированный потребителем интерфейс Google, что они хотят, чтобы каждый использовал слишком сложен, тоже раздулся, и изменяется слишком часто, чтобы сделать наше скоблящее действие возможным. 
> ...

----------


## rdog

jaguar66 спасибо конечно) у меня translate.google тоже работает.
достойный перевод
,,Это не показало отрезки за исключением вас пойманно-верхний связи,
и результаты, которые это показало, были родовыми в течение этого полного времени. Это не показало отрезки за исключением вас пойманно-верхний связи, которые это производило (они были там для нашей программы, таким образом, что был хорошо), и это никогда не имеет никаких наших эр.,,

----------


## kLen

Народ есть ли аналоги *Scroogle* ???

----------


## polar_owl

Попытался я перевести этот текст. Больно не пинать. В паре мест я перевел от балды.
Например, как перевести scraper в данном контексте, я не знаю...
Если найдете ошибки, говорите я поправлю.
Собственно перевод:


> 1 июля 2010. Мы вновь это переживем...
> 
> Нам жаль сообщать, но нашему "Гугловскому скряге" возможно придется временно отойти от дел. Спасибо изменениям Гуглу. 
> Все зависит от того, оставит ли Google простой интерфейс, который мы скрейпим с тех пор, как начинался  Scroogle пять лет 
> назад. На самом деле мы используем тот интерфейс для скрейпинга с тех пор, как начинался Google-Watch.org в 2002 году.
> 
> Этот интерфейс (здесь пример того, что было годами ранее) был в высшей степени стабильным все то время. В течение тех восьми лет было только около пяти изменений, которые требовали корректировку кода. Также этот интерфейс был доступен в каждом гугловском дата-центре в точности таком же виде, что позволяло нам использовать 700 ip-адресов для Google.
> 
> Тот интерфейс был на www.google.com/ie, но 10 мая 2010 года они его снесли и вставили редирект на /toolbar/ie8/sidebar.html.
> ...

----------


## rdog

polar_owl с пасибо! жаль  что ,,В паре мест я перевел от балды.,,

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*




> Народ есть ли аналоги *Scroogle* ???


скорее нет

----------


## polar_owl

Да не за что :Wink: 
,,В паре мест я перевел от балды.,, -- имелось ввиду, что с речевыми ошибками и ну никак не литературно. Я же не филолог :Smiley:  Но смысл текста я выдержал.

----------


## rdog

http://scroogle.org/  заработало!

----------

